# Meth encapsulation?



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Someone asked me if I could paint a former meth house. I told them at this time, i am unsure of the regulations.

Am i wrong or would 2 coats primer do the trick?

With the increase in meth labs I want to go after that market as well.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

All you need is one coat of primer. But it probably wouldn't hurt to apply two coats of finish.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've never knowingly been involved with one of those places, or know anyone who has. But from what I've heard about the contamination issues it causes it would appear to make lead paint seem tame.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Actually, from my reading on indiana's site (IDEM), the requirements to be a state listed cleanup contractor are fairly low. 

I know a customer that had an explosion in one of his rentals. He had to replace all ductwork, central/furnace unit, gut the room it happened in, whole house paint, send samples off to a lab. 

Just curious what the paint requirements are.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I just did primer and two coats in my "room"


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I did some fire restoration work years ago on some duplexes that caught on fire. I think the spec sheet (don't know if it was california or the insurance company) called for 2 coats of Bin Shellac primer _after_ all the wood had been baking soda blasted. 

I would imagine something similar would probably handle a meth house, but don't quote me on that as I never got into Breaking Bad.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

On a house flipping show they bought a meth house and the painter had to put 2 coats of Binz on all wood in the home, it was gutted down to the studs, the painter Binzed the studs, I do not know what he used to clean the wood with.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bleach the walls and paint it. Sounds like a very strange niche market to aspire to get into. Have fun.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't say I know the laws any better than anyone else, but I did a couple former meth house forclosures in the past and the banks required a complete gut of sheet rock, floors, etc. ended up having all the work of a new construction with many of the complications of a repaint. After which the house has a permanent record by law of its past.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lazerline said:


> Can't say I know the laws any better than anyone else, but I did a couple former meth house forclosures in the past and the banks required a complete gut of sheet rock, floors, etc. ended up having all the work of a new construction with many of the complications of a repaint. After which the house has a permanent record by law of its past.



If you factor in devaluing of the home I would think complete demolition may be cheaper. Or at least down to whatever would keep you off the meth house list. Maybe the foundation could stay?


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Gibberish45 said:


> If you factor in devaluing of the home I would think complete demolition may be cheaper. Or at least down to whatever would keep you off the meth house list. Maybe the foundation could stay?


Beats me. The way I figure it most of these foreclosures had loans backed by fannie and Freddy anyway so the banks stick it to the tax payers for their losses, do what it takes to get them sold and presto they just made profit on the place. We tax payers are such saps. The best we can do is get our piece out of the chaos.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Its definitely a numbers game on foreclosures. After all, you can level a house for under $10k. But if they did that inventory would be depleted causing another round of chaos. And you would have a similar inventory but this time partially built houses.

Where would the poor live? Keep them outta the burbs.

Even taking a loss on 1% of the houses is a good deal to the banks, it averages out.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd blast it with the alkyd Kilz which if I'm not mistaken is one of the ingredients to makin the meth anyhow.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

driftweed said:


> Someone asked me if I could paint a former meth house. I told them at this time, i am unsure of the regulations.
> 
> Am i wrong or would 2 coats primer do the trick?
> 
> With the increase in meth labs I want to go after that market as well.


In that type of market you would probably always be busted!:whistling2:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

We've done quite a few crime scene repaints that involve suicide and homicide

in Florida any company involved in situations involving blood and other potentially infectious materials are properly trained in proper bio-hazardous waste disposal and must be registered with the State Department of Health

after this company does proper clean up they call us to repaint so as long as a certified does the clean up we're good to go

never enjoyed this at all and being in a house where a tragedy like this happened is creepy to say the least but not many paint companies are aware of this & it has to be done as sad as it is

as for drug house we've done 15 grow houses last year, as far as grow houses no reg we're free to go but meth houses i would use caution & check local reg, me i would turn it down as the chemicals are in the walls, ceilings, floor it would have to be cleaned my a professional first


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

It's not an ideal market, but a market exists nonetheless. As a business focused on turning around rentals, I can only see it as a positive thing to be certified for this scenario.

For now, i turned the work down until i can be registered to do this work.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

must be a regional thing. Meth lab painting.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> We've done quite a few crime scene repaints that involve suicide and homicide
> 
> in Florida any company involved in situations involving blood and other potentially infectious materials are properly trained in proper bio-hazardous waste disposal and must be registered with the State Department of Health
> 
> ...


Years ago I had an insurance job where a person burned to death, he was cooking and his sweater caught on fire, he walked across the floor before he passed away, I was there giving an estimate to the daughter 2 days after it happened, that is the only time I did or will do a crime scene or fire job where some one has died.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

ours are mostly homicide's & suicide as they are true crime scenes 
and need special detail

something i usually don't advertize or talk about and still haunts me after being in a house where the father sent the kids to the store then shot himself with a 12 ga & the kids finding this

seen too much pain & i am off this thread hurts thinking about it, but as i said someone has to do it and i think i am helping the ho move forward


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would feel weird if i had to work in an area where a homicide took place.

In the past, I did work on insurance jobs in San Francisco where gunmen fired into a house in what's known as the Hunters Point district. It was amazing no one was killed after looking at the bullet trajectories from the building facade all the way through the microwave oven in the kitchen. One time I found a bullet while the detective was there. I was all like "I could be a cop and sh!t!" Well here I am 25 years later, still a painter.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I would feel weird if i had to work in an area where a homicide took place.
> 
> In the past, I did work on insurance jobs in San Francisco where gunmen fired into a house in what's known as the Hunters Point district. It was amazing no one was killed after looking at the bullet trajectories from the building facade all the way through the microwave oven in the kitchen. One time I found a bullet while the detective was there. I was all like "I could be a cop and sh!t!" Well here I am 25 years later, still a painter.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I got a call from a lady that I had painted for about a month earlier once her husband had cancer and didn't want to suffer anymore shot himself in the head with a shotgun.We had to go fix the room on a Sunday that is something you never forget.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

driftweed said:


> It's not an ideal market, but a market exists nonetheless. As a business focused on turning around rentals, I can only see it as a positive thing to be certified for this scenario.


Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Here in Ga the clean up past general cleaning is voluntary but they do recommend priming hard surfaces with an oil based primer covered with a top coat of latex.

Very few states actually have guidelines on what HAS to be done. Most just recommend things to be done other than general cleaning.

Here's a link to a pdf from the EPA for meth clean up.

http://www.epa.gov/osweroe1/meth_lab_guidelines.pdf


----------

